# Seeking negative carrier input.



## pyusmc66 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a Beseler universal glass negative carrier for 2-1/4 to 6X9. Is the anti version significantly better than plain glass? I'm getting back up to speed on B&W printing.
Thanks


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 11, 2014)

YES!! You want the anti-newton glass.


----------

